#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Goedkope trouwvervoer ( tot wel 50 % korting in de volgende maanden )

## duiven1

Ben u op zoek naar trouwvervoer in de *maanden mei t/m september* wij hebben mooie actie 

Laat u in stijl vervoeren in onze 6 verschillende limousine's , Al vanaf € 50
De Limousine, ht vervoermiddel van VIP's en sterren. Nu ook voor w bruiloft
Met Gratis frisdrank , rodeloper en auto bloemstuk op de moter kap


Bij ons betaald u niet voor extra service zoals:
- een rode loper
- een fles champagne of frisdrank
- minibar
- autoboeket




Nu extra in prijs verlaagd 
 




 
www.trouwpaleis.com
GSM: 06-49000440

----------

